# أين هي كنيسة المسيح ؟



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 

أين هي كنيسة المسيح ؟​ 
*"الكنيسة الحقيقية" *

*نحن نأتي إلى الاجتماع كي نتعزى في الرب، وكي نفرح في الرب.*​








*ولْأَقُلْ لكم بصراحة: *​ 
*إن من يفرح في الرب هو فقط ذاك الذي يعرفُ الربَّ حقاً. هناك أناسٌ كثيرون متدينون في العالم، مسيحيون ومسلمون وبوذيون، ومن كل طوائف الدنيا. نعم هناك تديّن، لكن يجب أن يكون واضحاً لكم اليوم أن التدينَ شيء واختبار الرب شيء آخر.*​ 
*في جهنم هناك متدينون كثيرون، في جهنم هناك الكثير من رجال الدِّين، بل وحتى قسوس.*​ 



*أتعرفون لماذا؟*​ 
*ليس كلَّ من يقول عن نفسه أنه مؤمن هو مؤمنٌ حقيقي. المؤمنُ الحقيقيُّ هو الذي اختبرَ الرّبَّ وعرفَ الرّبَّ بحق وحقيقة. هناك اختبارٌ شخصي بينه وبين الرب وعلاقةٌ شخصية بينه وبين الرب. ولذلك فعندما يقول (المؤمن) لله:*​ 
*"أبانا الذي في السموات"، فإنه يخاطبه هكذا لأنه ابنٌ للرب ولأن الله أبوه، وبالتالي يستطيع أن يقول له "أبانا". وعندما يقول "الرب راعيّ" (مز 23) فإنه يقولها لأنه خروفٌ للمسيح. ليس لدى الرّب مِعَز بل لديه خراف. ولكن هناك الكثير من المِعَز في هذه الأيام يريدون أن يحسبوا أنفسَهم على المسيح، ولكنهم ليسوا للرب، وإن كانوا يُصَلُّونَ ويذهبونَ إلى الكنيسة، وغير ذلك. فنحن نأتي إلى الكنيسة كي نتعزّى ونتغذّى ونتلذّذ ونفرح في الرب. أهلُ العالم لهم طريقتُهم الخاصة كي يفرحوا. يذهبون إلى الأماكن الدنيوية. يقولون لك:*

*"أريد أن أفرح. أريد أن أسهر في الكازينو". *
*ولكن الحق أقول لكم:*
*"الحزينُ حزينُ ولو سهر في الكازينو". آمين؟ "الهليلويا والآمين أفضل أنواع الفيتامين". هليلويا*​





*دعونا نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس. *​ 
*أحبائي، الموضوع هذا مهم بنعمة الرب، وهام جداً، وهو ((الكنيسة الحقيقية))*​ 
*والقراءة مأخوذة من (إنجيل متى 16: 13- 24):*​ 



*"وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قَائِلاً: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَال: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضاً: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ». حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا!» فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «ﭐذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ. أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي".*​ 
*آمين، ثم آمين.*​ 
*أحبائي، الرسالة بنعمة الله، هي*​ 
*"الكنيسة الحقيقية".*​ 
*ماهي الكنيسة الحقيقيّة:*
* الكنيسة المسيحيّة الحقيقيّة هي كنيسة المسيح.*​ 
*وسيكون لحديثنا دائماً... بقية .*​ 
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*​ 
*الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*

*جميعاً فتعال...**هو ينتظر* ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع في منتهي الروعه
ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميله
ويعوض تعب  خدمتك استاذي​


----------



## أَمَة (30 أكتوبر 2013)

أتطلع لقراءة البقية قبل أن يكون لي أي مداخلة في الموضوع.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> أتطلع لقراءة البقية قبل أن يكون لي أي مداخلة في الموضوع.



*البقية هنا ....... 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3539910#post3539910


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*«هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسَطِ ذِئَابٍ فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ (مت  10 :  16)
اِذْهَبُوا. هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ مِثْلَ حُمْلاَنٍ بَيْنَ ذِئَابٍ (لو  10 :  3)
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا» (يو  20 :  21)

من هؤلاء الذين ارسلهم الرب ...... هم التلاميذ وخلفائهم ...... الذين نشروا, بنعمة المسيح, البشارة المفرحة لكافة المسكونة
الكنيسة هى بالفعل كنيسة المسيح ..... المؤيدة بنعمة الروح القدس بأسرارها السبعة ..... الفاعلة بسر الإفخارستيا على مذابحها على خلاص الخطاة من خطاياهم *


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *«هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسَطِ ذِئَابٍ فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ (مت  10 :  16)*
> *اِذْهَبُوا. هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ مِثْلَ حُمْلاَنٍ بَيْنَ ذِئَابٍ (لو  10 :  3)*
> *فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا» (يو  20 :  21)*
> 
> ...


 

*"إن لم يبنِ الربُّ البيت، فباطِلاً يتعبُ البنَّاؤون."*
*ياأخي المبارك ليس هذا الموضوع سوى جمع بيت المسيح*
*في جسد المسيح الواحد ولمعرفة الحقيقة كما هي مبينة لك وليس *
*أكثر وكل ما موجود هو كلام الرب وليس كلامي....ووو *
*لأن ستبقى الكنيسة هي بيت وصخرة المسيح بإسه وروحه القدس والى الأبد ...*
*والآيات التي طرحتها لاتناسب الموضوع أبداً ومطلقاً*
*سوى ما ذكرت عن *
*بأسرارها السبعة ... ( إشعياء2:11 ) , ( رؤيا 1 : 4. )*
*مع تقديري وأحترامي لشخصك العزيز...*
*شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي العزيز وسلام المسيح معك .*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع هام جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *"إن لم يبنِ الربُّ البيت، فباطِلاً يتعبُ البنَّاؤون."*
> *ياأخي المبارك ليس هذا الموضوع سوى جمع بيت المسيح*
> *في جسد المسيح الواحد ولمعرفة الحقيقة كما هي مبينة لك وليس *
> *أكثر وكل ما موجود هو كلام الرب وليس كلامي....ووو *
> ...



*من المؤكد إنه إن لم يبنى الرب فباطلا يتعب البناؤون ....... البنائون فى الكنيسة هم الطغمات التى تخدم الرعية ....... فالكنيسة الرسولية علمتنا أن شيوخ الكنيسة, الكهنة والاساقفة والبطاركة, هم رعاة شعب المسيح, وأن جسد الرب ودمه يعطينا ان نكون فيه وهو فينا ....
ارجو الا نتتطرق اكثر فى امور طائفية وان تكون المحبة, سواء كنا كاثوليك او ارثوذكس او لوثريين, هى شعارنا ..... 
وليكن معلوما ان اى مواضيع طائفية يتم حذفها
مع حبى وتقديرى  *


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من المؤكد إنه إن لم يبنى الرب فباطلا يتعب البناؤون ....... البنائون فى الكنيسة هم الطغمات التى تخدم الرعية ....... فالكنيسة الرسولية علمتنا أن شيوخ الكنيسة, الكهنة والاساقفة والبطاركة, هم رعاة شعب المسيح, وأن جسد الرب ودمه يعطينا ان نكون فيه وهو فينا ....*
> *ارجو الا نتتطرق اكثر فى امور طائفية وان تكون المحبة, سواء كنا كاثوليك او ارثوذكس او لوثريين, هى شعارنا ..... *
> *وليكن معلوما ان اى مواضيع طائفية يتم حذفها*
> *مع حبى وتقديرى  *


 

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح أخي الفاضل
أشكر محبتك أخي الحبيب الطيب ولنصلي لبعضنا 
ولتبقى دائماً كلمة الرب فوق كل شيء وعلى كل الأشياء . يباركك الرب دائماً ،  وشكراً لردك  ومحبتك .


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الروعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك محبتك الجميله
> ويعوض تعب  خدمتك استاذي​


 


*سعيد جداً لمرورك الذي يسند كلام  الله الحق  وليس*
*كلامنا نحن البشر لأن كلام الرب هو روح وحياة ونار ومطرقة*
*ولتكن أصواتنا تنطق بكلامه وحقه هو الذي أشترانا ودفع عنا  ثمن على الصليب وليس كصوت فرسي أعمى متدين *
*مَنْ لَيْسَ مَعِي فَهُوَ عَلَيَّ، وَمَنْ لاَ يَجْمَعُ مَعِي فَهُوَ يُفَرِّقُ.*
*مت 30:12*
*شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبه* *لمرورك الجميل جداً والتقييم  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك الرائعة والمباركة *
* و**ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*

​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> الرب يباركك


 

*هكذا قال الرب لنا وأوصانا*
*"وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. 
كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا" 
(إنجيل يوحنا 13: 34)*
*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل 
 شكراً أبي العزيز الغالي الطيب* *لمرورك الجميل جداً والتقييم  
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك الرائعة والمباركة *
* و**ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## sherihan81 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*(يسوع المسيح الفاحص القلوب والكلى …والكنائس)


يسوع المسيح يجول في الكنائس: 

اي كنيسة تحت اي اسم...ان تركت محبتها الاولى ...سيزحزح الرب بنفسه منارتها...ان لم تتب..

واي كنيسة تحت اي اسم…ان لم تكن امينة في عمل وقول الحق...حتى وسط الاضطهاد والضيق...ستفقد اكليلها...

واي كنيسة....تحمل اسم الحي... وهي ميتة… ولم تتب وتسهر وتستعد كعذراء عفيفة حكيمة...سيأتي السيد عليها كلص...

واي كنيسة ...تعطي المجد "لشخص اخر" ...وتغوي عبيد الرب ان يزنوا خلف "اله اخر"….ولم تتب…يأتيها الرب سريعاً ويحاربها بسيف فمه…

واي كنيسة....فاترة...ليست حارة او باردة...سيتقيأها السيد من فمه، (لان الذي استغنى واكتفى…اصبح اعمى لا يرى…ولا يعلم انه الشقي والبئس والفقير والاعمى والعريان)…

ويشير الرب عليها ان تشتري منه…ذهباً لتستغني…وثياباً لتتغطى…وكحل…لتتكحل وتبصر…

اما الكنيسة التي يقودها الروح القدس...سيجعل امامها باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع احد ان يغلقه...لانها تحفظ كلمته....ولا تنكر اسمه....ولا تلتفت لغيره..



هوذا يأتي سريعاً….

اي كنيسة تحت اي اسم….المستعدة.. التائبة.. العاملة بالكلمة…الثابتة…العفيفة…الغالبة…المنقادة بروح المسيح

هي فقط…ستأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله…

وتلبس الثياب البيض…وتكون عاموداً في هيكل الرب الاله... ويكتب عليها اسم الهنا ومدينته اورشليم الجديدة…

وتجلس معه في عرشه….

هي فقط…ستأخذ اكليل الحياة… وحصاة بيضاء عليها اسمها الجديد… وتأكل من المن المخفى…

وتأخذ سلطاناً على الامم…وكوكب الصبح…

من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع ما قاله الروح للكنائس….


اشكرك الكرمة الصغيرة على الموضوع الرائع….متابعة لموضوعك والرب يبارك تعبك ومحبتك

*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 نوفمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *(يسوع المسيح الفاحص القلوب والكلى …والكنائس)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكراً... كلام الرب العظيم في سفر الرؤيا أنذرنا بذلك *
*من يخسر نفسه هو ذلك الذي يسمع كلام الناس وتضليلهم  *
*ويتهم عدل الله على حساب الآخرين والأبتعاد عن الوصايا *
*ويقول بولس الرسول في غلاطية 8:1*
*وَلكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ*
* مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا»!*
*ومن يعمل بكلام الله وعدله هو الرابح ويستحق أكليل الحياة*
*وهذا هو كلام الرب ووعده لنا*
*كُنْ أَمِينًا إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَسَأُعْطِيكَ إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ.رؤ 10:2 *
*أن هذا هو كلام الله وبغيره لانستطيع الوصول له*
*أن كنا نرغب بعدم هلاكنا ، فيجب أن نطيع وصايا الرب وكلامه  .*
*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل *
* شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبه **لمرورك الجميل جداً والتقييم  *
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك الرائعة والمباركة *
* و**ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع للجزئين طبعا 
فالاول افتكرتك بتتكلم عن رفضك لأطلاق اسماء 
الشهدا والقديسين على الكنائس  الجزء التانى فهمت انك مش بتتكلم عن كده 
 من خلال كلامك على بطرس الرسول وكلام رب المجد له 
فهمت قصدك ان الكنيسه هى كنيسة المسيح مهما كان لها اسماء غير ذلك 
نعم هى كنيسة المسيح وهو اساس هذه الكنيسه والكنيسه مش مجرد مبنى 
دا كيان اتحاد بين السما والارض وهى كمان جماعة المؤمنين 
طبعا كلامك صح  موضوع جميل استاذى 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع رائع للجزئين طبعا
> فالاول افتكرتك بتتكلم عن رفضك لأطلاق اسماء
> الشهدا والقديسين على الكنائس  الجزء التانى فهمت انك مش بتتكلم عن كده
> من خلال كلامك على بطرس الرسول وكلام رب المجد له
> ...


 

*يوم الرب قريب وما أجمل وأروع أن نكون كلنا*
*واحد في جسد المسيح وحب المسيح متحدين دائماً مع روحه القدوس الذي يرشدنا ويتكلم عنا في الحق والعدل ولا نجعل شيء يبعدنا عن الذي فدانا وخلصنا **وأشترانا وطهرنا بدمه الطاهر الزكي والنقي والملكي لنكون مع بعضنا **في الكنيسة المخلصة الذي اعطاها الرب اسم** فلادليفيا *
*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل *
* شكراً أختي العزيزة الطيبه لمرورك الجميل جداً   *
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك الرائعة والمباركة *
* و**ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------

